
Samsung is loading McAfee antivirus software on smart TVs - bauc
https://www.techspot.com/news/78967-samsung-loading-mcafee-antivirus-software-smart-tvs.html
======
geophile
Right, because we don't spend enough time watching the thing upgrade its
software.

